# Tuesday 4th



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Got a late start Tuesday mid morning. It's hard to get 3 kids up and around. Left the pass around 930 ran out around 20 miles and the snapper didn't let us down. Caught r limit with a few triggers and headed in with building seas. Have to work Fri,Sat,Sun, but will be back Sunday night.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Luv it, tks for the post !:thumbsup:


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I keep seeing people talking about catching and keeping trigger in federal waters. I thought trigger is closed in federal waters. Not trying to pick a fight I just want to make sure I have the regs right for this weekend.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought it was open until the 10th?!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

They have some terrible wording on the gulf council site. I bet there will be a lot of tickets. Here is a pic from the gulf council site. As you can see, the regs change on the 10th which imply that the season is open till then but it clearly states underneath that the season is closed June 1st -July 31st. Be careful out there.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Boondocks said:


> They have some terrible wording on the gulf council site. I bet there will be a lot of tickets. Here is a pic from the gulf council site. As you can see, the regs change on the 10th which imply that the season is open till then but it clearly states underneath that the season is closed June 1st -July 31st. Be careful out there.



*State Waters Harvest Seasons:* 
*NEW: *Gulf 2013 harvest *closure will start June 10 and run through July 31* with the first day of the opening being Aug. 1 in state waters.

A closure for the recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in Gulf state and federal waters has been set for June 1 through July 31. In 2013, this closure will take effect on June 10. Therefore, the closure in 2013 will be from June 10 through July 31.

Just pulled it off their site. We are good till the 10th for triggers.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great catch


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That is some skectchy wording !


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Joseph, 
Thanks so much for the encouragement for my participation on the forum. It's good to know it's a useful effort. 

The triggerfish rule change has been quite complicated, and it's not uncommon for even the fisheries folks to be misinformed because of the frequent regulation changes. Trigger remains open until midnight June 9th this year. The season will close on the 1st of the month in following years but this year implementation of the rule was delayed. Here is a copy of the official press release: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/documents/pdfs/2013/fb13-040_gulf_amend37.pdf
It's a bummer ya had to toss back such a big trigger!!

I hope this storm blows over you without incident. We're getting some pretty tough weather in Tampa right now. Let me know if I can help with anything else!

-- 
Your Chum, 
*Emily Muehlstein
*<*)))>< ~~~~~ ><(((*>
Emily Muehlstein
Fisheries Outreach Specialist
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council
www.gulfcouncil.org
[email protected]
(813)348-1630 ext.238


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Great Catch*

Nice catch of snapper. The slow current seems to have held down the bite a little. Very nice looking boat; it looks fast with those twin 300's!! Sorry you will miss the condo party on Saturday.

Bob


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Mr Bob! Going to miss the party but will back down Sunday night. Looking forward to picking your brain on catching those wahoo's!!!


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Y'all. You can see why I was wondering. Looks like y'all just saved me throwing back some tasty trigger this weekend. I really appreciate it!


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Are there Queen Triggers in the gulf, if so will they be closed??


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

I am glad to know I was not the only one totally confused by the conflicting statement on the FWC site. Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I took my boys on a party boat out of Destin last sunday and could not convince them that it was ok to keep triggers. They said "thier local noaa rep told them it was for sure closed". I said you're wrong and that I had talked to the guy who published the NOAA bulletin and had conformation. I still couldn't convince them. Needless to say, I saw saw two triggers in the 7-8 lb cladd get thrown back.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:Nice:yes: It's good to hear after you round them up :thumbsup:everyone had fun and the fish did let you down.  Nice that a fish story to be had by all. Taking the family out and having a BLAST! :thumbup: Good report, sorrow for the work this weekend but someone has to pay the bills so you can go out and enjoy another outing with the family :thumbsup::whistling::yes:


----------

